# New snow hunter decoying?



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello im a new snow goose hunter and i was wondering what kind of decoys everyone uses? Anyone use makeshifts? And any idea on how much money i should spend for a descent spread taht would get some shooting in? Not expecting a slaughter but atleast 6-7? Thanks.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I have 12 dozen shells if you want to buy some orall..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you really need to save on $$$ but want to give it a try...try to amass a couple dozen white bleech jugs and tie them as floaters. Paint up a few to look like blues and that should get you some shooting. As far as where to put the floaters is up to you, and will require some good scouting.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You could shoot 6-7 over 1 decoy or 1000 decoys, it just depends on how the birds are working that day. Hunting snow is like gambling you have really good days and alot of terrible ones. But if you are looking for snows dekes check the classifieds. There should be shells and maybe some windsocks in it.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

See here in Arkansas its totally different snow goose hunting than North Dakoda...not that many people hunt them here. Also if you ever saw a snow goose land on the water you should probably go (out of state) and buy a lottery ticket...its unheard of when a snow lands on water...large outdoor stores sell snow floaters and people practially laugh at them. All you see is them landing on land.

Im probably going to invest in some shoulettes and some north winds. Ive already got about 30 speckelbelly shells and a doz snow shells. Also i have about 500 Texas Rags but doont have forever to set them up. Any more ideas? Thanks guys.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sillouhettes arent good, since geese come up from so high they hardly ever see the flat decoy. But windsocks will be your best bet, they have movement and thats what snow geese love. Shells are good to, but I would rate windsocks as the best snow decoy out there.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have seen some home video of those AR snows. The guy in my squadron who is from Stuttgart (his dad owns a rice farm) says no one can figure those snows out. He said they would pay for my shot gun shells if I got rid of them. He was filming them one day and you hear a shot go off and all the snows take off, well all but one. Someone had shot it with a rifle. Might have to take some of the NODAK boys down there for some snow goose grinding! He also told me someone got busted by some home video. They were using model airplanes to keep the birds down low. Basically herding the geese and they video taped it :eyeroll: . Not sure if that was in AR or Missouri though.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes, the guy that claims he "can herd a group of geese into a barn with that plane" and yes i am going to be snow goose hunting in Stuttgart. We usually guerilla hunt the geese by jumping out of a ditch and unloading. I did this once...we shot 5 times and killed 27 but im trying to take a different approach in hunting them IE decoying. And the other day on the way down to duck hunt we saw a field full of snows and the farmer was out there in his pickup and had his rifle...we heard him shoot a little later MUAHHAHAHA


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not sure I would brag about herding geese into a barn. I heard the guy I am talking about in under investgation. I would think if your a responsible waterfowler, hunter, or whatever and you witnessed someone breaking the law that you would maybe call the TIP hot line. Plus it could get you some $$$ to buy some decoys. Or maybe you could go talk to that poacher oh I mean farmer and ask for permission to hunt the snows there. I am sure setting up and shooting at flocks would be more effective then pop shots with a rifle.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

They wernt popshots with rifles...they were with shotguns. And the farmers down there think theyre a neusence. They tear and eat up crops and the farmers dont want them. We arent going to tell on him for that........


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> a field full of snows and the farmer was out there in his pickup and had his rifle...we heard him shoot





> They wernt popshots with rifles...they were with shotguns


Which was it???



> We arent going to tell on him for that........


Well that is your choice. Why don't you ask for permission to hunt. Like I said that would be more effective. And instead of poaching why don't they put some scare crows out, stuffed coyotes or something. There are better ways of doing things then breaking the laws. When people drive by and witness that stuff it lables all hunters. I would think that you would want your reputation as a hunter to be a good one? uke:


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

First of all it was us and when i say us i mean Myself and my Father that jumped out of the ditch and this was a totally different time. And second its none of our business what a farmer shoots and what he dosent. Why do we care? And i have an excellent reputation with hunting i follow rules guidelines ect...im just not a brown noser.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What page are you on? I was not accusing you of taking the pop shots. I was talking about the farmer. I have nothing against jumping out of a ditch. I have sneaked plenty of ducks and geese. Not my preferred method but sometimes you have to do what you have to do!



> And second its none of our business what a farmer shoots and what he dosent.


Thats like saying if a husband is raping his wife or beating his kids (beyond normal) it is none of your business. If someone is breaking the law then its your business. Too many people look the other way. Get a pair and confront someone doing wrong.

Where did the brown noser comment come from???


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

Rape is on a much more serious note. Brown noser - someone who sticks their nose in someones you know where (or business) and your telling me if you saw someone doing something illegal while hunting you would run to a game warden and rat him out?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Last time I knew a brown noser was as kiss ***. You know telling the boss everything they want to hear instead of what they need to hear. Yep I turn in law breakers every chance I get. I have this thing call a conscience and if I don't do what is right then it eats at me. Maybe its all the years of Catholic School. I see poachers and rule breakers as people that are stealing from me. If I need to break away from a hunt well so be it. I am not so hungry or selfish that I have to think of myself. There is a bigger picture. You may understand when you get older!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

Well i go to Catholic School-i have all my life and the guys i see doing illegal things are "older" probably older than you. Im not hinting that illegal things are right. Infact i dont like it when i see it but i dont go run off and spoil a good hunt or spoil a good relationship with a friend. I dont do illegal things and hopefully never will but live a little and no offence but stop being a stiff.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A stiff :lol: :lol: :rollin: :rollin: Your killing me brother. I am living the life and I am the farthest thing from a stiff. Its too late for me. When I see someone breaking the law it pretty much ruins my hunt because I realize there are some real jack ***** out there that will ruin it for everyone. So if you saw someone drinking a few beers and hunting would you let it pass? Then when your driving home and that same person hits your car and your hunting buddy that you was having such a good time with is dead would you wish you called? Take a walk in my shoes brother. One your gonna wish you made a call. Here is a better example you and you dad are sitting in the ditch getting ready to jump the snows. Same time the farmer is getting ready to pop one of those snows with his rifle. You jump the farmer shoots and then your burrying your dad. Stranger things have happend. And age has nothing to do with doing illegal things. I am 31 (pretty young if you ask me) and I plan to live to at least a 100. When I turn 100 I promise I am going to dance to "Staying Alive" and there will be 50 playmates there.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

When you are hunting and you see do something illegal you run to a game warden and you call youself not a stiff? reality check. Your likley to get your @$$ kicked if you did that, but thats none of my business. And on the hunting field we use good judgement as does everyone else. Thats what 1/2 of hunting is about. We arent going to go off and do something stupid and risk being shot or injured. You do make a point but live a little while your 31. Youll never be 31 agian. Ill never be 15 agian and ive done pretty good for myself...i dont want to be a [email protected]$$ i just asked for some help on decoys???????!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know your not trying to be a smart ***. Trust me I live and I am not a stiff. I don't think doing what is right makes you a stiff. I am only trying to help you by (read this ten times slow) saying if you don't want to turn the farmer in then approach him, tell him you have a better way of getting the snows off his property and ask for permission. I am sure he has better things to do then running the snows off. He would probably welcome you with open arms. Like I said it is just some friendly advice. :beer:

In my 31 years I have been around the world, I have been handcuffed to a stripp pole and stripped down to nothing, I have been shot at, I have been in car accidents, I have saved lifes (and got the medals to prove it), I have had people die in my arms, I have hunted my stiff *** off, I have hung on to a tree in a raging glacial river that was about 36 degrees for 20 some odd minutes fighting for my life and asked my hunting buddy to take pictures of me before saving me so my family could see me in my last moments, I have pulled 8.7 g's 3 times in a row, I have hung out of a British C-130 from a harness and I have created two lifes..... I don't think I am very stiff. But everyone has an opinion! I could die right now and I would be smiling!  Well I gots to run! Can't be late for work!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

WOOOOOOOOOO. Way to indepth for me Chopper. :beer: :beer: :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Duck slayer..As far as help on some decoys I think everyone here has been very helpful, but when you bring up watching someone break the law and stating that you did nothing, the guys here are alot less likely to give you some help!
Apparently they do things a bit different down there in Arkansas. :eyeroll: 
Reporting someone that is breaking the law is the right thing to do.. plain and simple!!

If your not part of the solution your part of the problem!!

Chop said it best.. strange things can happen when others blatently break the law and maybe when you grow up you'll understand that a little better!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If he is having troubles now you have along way through high school dude. Better find a bunch of new hunting buddy's.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GB3,

Sorry. I am glad I did not mention the time I was brutelly attacked by a Lama at Catskill Game Farm in NY. :lol: Just a word of advice never walk behind a Lama.

I don't know but this whole thing bothers me. How can pulling out your cell phone to call the warden be such a hard thing and how does that ruin your hunt. I guess if your the guy that only gets one good hunt a year because you ain't got skills but for me I know there is always another great hunt tomorrow.

dblkluk I will give you a call. I will be able to post while I am in WI so I will have more details.

Hope fully the snows will give me a little time to settle in!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those white bastsrds should give you time, but dont think and think about the migration , and when they will get in the state. Its a bad habit to be checking all the weather and snow goose reports every half hour trust., my grades kinda go down the ****ter during the spring!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GB3,

Too late! It seems like all I think about is those white bastards. I am addicted and I have not even hunted them yet.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just wait. when you see your first flock of 50k-90k you will **** your pants, and just be in awwwwwwww. Then you think to your self" what and the hell Im a doing just watching these little bastards"? Then your next thought is I wanna kill this whole flock. So you run the down the ditch and fall in the mud up to your hips get really wet crawl another 200yards to get with in 80yrds of the bastsards and then some idiot decides to shot from the road at them when they are 150+yards out and the whole works gets up swings over the top of you. You bag 2 snows and and ask yourself why and the hell did I do all that work for a white bird?( Not to mention they have **** all over you by now and your gun needs to be cleaned cause it cant cycle shells) So why you driving down the raod you see another flock and forget about how hard the last crawl was and how stinky there **** is.. At that point you then know that you are hooked to shooting snows. :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep GB your right. My memory is very short when it comes to the spring season. You swear you'll never do it again but ten minutes later your crawlin through the slop!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I say this every spring im not going to jump pass shot or nothing. Its all going to be over dekes.....Yah right TYLER!!! You will do anything possible to shoot those things. Even crawl through a foot of water.


----------

